# Timber Ridge preformed layout



## Flyguy (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm looking for the above layout made by terrain for Trains (American Plastics). Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I found this:

http://www.euromodeltrains.com/cgi-bin/search_gen.pl?company=American Plastics


Don


----------



## Flyguy (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks but it's back ordered just like all the others I've found.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

How about getting in touch with American Plastics and asking who might have stock?

Here's their site http://www.americanplastictoys.com


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, this item is backordered at Walthers, which is the largest distributor in North America, so your odds of finding one are rather slim, unless someone happens to have one on a shelf somewhere (and that's not likely with a $500+ item). If you must have this set, and only this one, then I would contact your preferred dealer and place the backorder. We are a small hobby, and for things like this where the sales volume is probably very small, they may wait for a given number of backorders before they do another run.

On the other hand, this setup is quite pricey -- you have to buy the track and structures separately, bringing the total cost in around a grand -- and there may be other options that would suit, if you're willing to consider them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found a lot of them on different sites, *all on back order*.
Prices varied, I think it was Walthers that seemed high?

I guess you want it because it is more convenient to just lay the track then build it yourself?
One good thing is it's light weight, no plaster used.:thumbsup:

I like it, but I don't like the price.:smokin: 

Do they make other sections to add on to that in the future, if you wanted to?


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

why not look into the woodland scenics layout kits they are nice all the layout kits are going to be a little spendy but the ws ones you get to do the terrain how you like it it just an option


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

little fat buddy might be on to something there. The Mod-U-Rail system looks like it has quite a bit of merit. http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/video/ModURail


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree. That is one of the alternatives i was thinking of when I suggested in my post that there were other options. There are also some other prefab layouts available. If money is no object (and it probably isn't, given the potential cost of the Timber Ridge setup), there are companies out there that will design, build and install a custom layout. Unfortunately, the OP disappeared, perhaps having given up on the hobby in the absence of what he thought was the only possibility for him.


----------

